# Foulney Island, Cumbria



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all, new member here and I thought some of you may be interested in abandoned places seen at night through the wonder of night photography, I plan to take a LOT more shots of this type in the Cumbria area, specifically old military sites such as Silloth airfield. If anyone knows of any cool spots for me to visit at night, feel free to PM me, cheers!





and an old pillbox in Barrow-in-Furness:


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 15, 2009)

Seeing as Im here in the misc forum, heres some more stuff...
Abandoned aircraft at Millom, Cumbria...








Abandoned boat, Roa Island, Cumbria...


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Top work mate, superbly lit shots. If I were anywhere nearer I'd give you a shout! I love aircraft like that, plenty in my Flickr account.


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 15, 2009)

Cheers DN, Ill check them out. My Flickr account is here...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/damianhock/


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya Nocturn,

Welcome to DP. I do like those first two...are they both from Silloth airfield? 
Cheers


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi foxylady, no, I havent visited there as of yet, the 1st 2 were taken near Barrow-in-Furness where I live...


----------



## shatters (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Nocturn,

How long ago were the pics at RAF Millom taken, I guess that's the Whirlwind that's now displayed in RAF rescue yellow.

Welcome to DP where are you based ?

Phil

EDIT * Just re-read your last post and see that you're in Barrow *


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Phil, they were taken fairly recently, around 2-3 months ago, and no, not the yellow whirlybird which is at the Haverigg site, these were taken at the Millom restoration hall, Im pretty sure theyre still there awaiting restoration.
Im based in Barrow-in-Furness, I guess your from the area?
Ah, just looked at your profile, not too far away then...


----------



## shatters (Jan 16, 2009)

Didn't realize they had 2 Whirlwinds, and yes I'm in Ulverston

Phil


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

Im not sure how long the wrecked whirlwinds been there...
Ive been invited to go inside the hall at night and take some shots, should be interesting..
Incidentally, if your in Barrow before 29th Feb, pop in to Forum28 , I have an exhibition going on at the moment, these shots are included.


----------



## shatters (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll try and get in tomorrow if I've got time.

Phil


----------



## lanny (Jan 16, 2009)

HI Nocturn . Im based in Carlisle if your planning on visiting Silloth some time soon let me know , Im up there and kirkbride every fortnight so know the places really well. there are plenty of places this end of The county send me a pm.


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds good, I may take you up on that offer. Cant find any PM button though ((


----------



## smiffy (Jan 16, 2009)

Gear: Nikon D200, Nikon D300. Nikkor18-200VR, sigma 105 2.8 macro, sigma 10-20, sigma 135-400, sigma 200 2.8 Nikon SB800 x 2. Epson Stylus Pro 7800. 


Strewth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much ????
Our local camera shop don't carry that much kit.......
..When you go exploring I take it you have an ex-army 3 Tonner to carry that lot around in then ??? Heh heh!


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

Heh! I dont carry the Epson Stylus Pro around, its bigger than me!


----------



## shatters (Jan 16, 2009)

You are only a new member at the moment Nocturn, you will get pm's after a few more post , I would be up for a trip to Silloth thought if you're interested.

Phil


----------



## smiffy (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't know what one of them was mate if it fell over on my head....!
....and I sure as hell wouldn't have much of an idea what to do with the rest of your list either .....
........Each to their own I guess....I'm more into Guitars and Motorbikes to be honest than cameras!... Your list sure makes my little Cannon Powershot S45 sound a bit feeble !
heh heh!
Welcome to ya anyways...and yer photos are well cool too ! !!


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

Your on Phil, Im up for it anytime, but would prefer it in darkness if thats ok...? 
Dont worry, Im harmless!
Mostly 

Cheers Smiffy, its a 24" fine art printer, and maybe I should have added my Fender Strat Plus Deluxe to the list....
I listened to your stuff on myspace, good stuff, wish I could play slide....


----------



## RedDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Wish I could take shots like that.


----------



## shatters (Jan 16, 2009)

NocturnalPhotog said:


> Your on Phil, Im up for it anytime, but would prefer it in darkness if thats ok...?
> Dont worry, Im harmless!
> Mostly ]
> 
> ...


----------



## smiffy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey thanks !.................................now give me that guitar! heh heh!


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 16, 2009)

No chance, Ive had it since I was 18, I love that thing more than my cameras.....!

Phil, my email addy is: [email protected]
Anytime your free,let me know and we can arrange an expedition.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Nocturnal. 

I love the work you do. I must admit to noticing you on Flikr!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## NocturnalPhotog (Jan 20, 2009)

One more shot


----------

